# Went to the 37 10.700N 76 01.350W



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Fished there for a few hours last night . My son (Zach) landed 2 more cows. Dad got skunked with 3 misses.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Been There*

I've been to the 37'10.699N 76'01.349W and caught more then my boat would hold , you must not of been holding your rod just right .


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Wait---your Dad kayaks?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

J Lannon -- the title of this thread being coordinates just cracks me up! 
thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> J Lannon -- the title of this thread being coordinates just cracks me up!
> thanks for the chuckle!


Agreed!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> J Lannon -- the title of this thread being coordinates just cracks me up!
> thanks for the chuckle!


Coordinates?? He thought he was posting the time & date


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hahaha-- now i need a towel to wipe the spit off my screen!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Coordinates?? He thought he was posting the time & date




DUH ME ! no wonder I screwed up so many " notice to mariners"


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> DUH ME ! no wonder I screwed up so many " notice to mariners"


Are you sure your charts don't say: FOR INSTRUCTIONAL USE ONLY..NOT TO BE USED FOR NAVIGATION PURPOSES , that might explain your mishaps of running your yak aground,(note to self) remove the engine thingy


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

He's usin a fish house menu!!!!!

ASSASIN


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

You must have been a QM or OS?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

QM or OS ?


Jeeees ED ! I like my beer in my belly, not the computer screen!


I was a ENGINEMAN, and cheif engineer on a couple boats. I learned to plot/navigate while stationed on a Torpedo retriever. I used to be the night time navigator, so our craftmaster could get some sleep.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh! A SNIPE!!!! Quick somebody step on it!  Well, I was a twidget and THANK GOD I was never responsible for the NOTAM's. I've helped out but that is a HUGE job. It's your life!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

If the SNIPES don't GROOVE, the BOAT dont MOVE!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> If the SNIPES don't GROOVE, the BOAT dont MOVE!


lol


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Here's a pic of a smaller one*

Heres a pic of the first one Zach caught tha night . I suck with a camera.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Herw is a pic of a COW he landed a few days earlier fishing with Kayak Kevin.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I was going to ask if that was your Zach up on his page. Great fishes!


----------

